
JavaScript for People Who Hate JavaScript - darwhy
http://zachholman.com/posts/javacript-haters
======
cutler
If you hated Javascript, prefer elegant languages and now love React try
Clojurescript with one of its React-based frameworks: Om, Reagent or Reframe.
Peter Hunt, the creator of React, was strongly influenced by Clojurescript and
David Nolen in particular.

